# FreeNas question



## hajthem (Dec 31, 2017)

how can i acces my freenas storage somewhere in wan ? should i set a static ip?
also a little question about ZFS : it's the storage which can be added using Raid the most signifcant feauture on it?
because i heared that FreeNas relies on ZFS
for ex ext4 can't afford huge storage or raid?
and can i acces on it when my notebook is turned off or not connected to the internet as web server?


----------



## timypcr (Dec 31, 2017)

This is a better question for The FreeNAS forums https://forums.freenas.org/index.php but before you post there I'd suggest you review the documentation here http://doc.freenas.org/ The FreeNAS forum does not really tolerate folks asking questions when the answer is available in the docs, even if they are a new user.

I'm not sure if I understand your question but if you are asking for away to access your files stored on FreeNAS from outside your network, this can be done with a VPN. OpenVPN can be run from inside a FreeNAS jail https://www.ovpn.com/en/guides/freenas.

if you are looking for a method to sync your files to your laptop and access them when the laptop has no internet access like dropbox look into syncthing and BitTorrent sync.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

